# ISPConfig 2 - bei zwei Webs falsches Quota



## major7 (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

jede Nacht gehen bei zwei (von über hundert) Webs Mails hinaus, dass das Quota überschritten wurde.

Laut Statistik-Tab sind 700MB von 1.500MB verbraucht.

Laut Mail werden 11.344MB verwendet.

Ein "du -hs" in dem Web zeigt 640MB an.

Im Filesystem existieren sonst keine Dateien die diesem User bzw. der Gruppe des Webs gehören.

Wo kommen nun diese Unterschiede der 3 Anzeigen her?
Kann man dieses Quotafile aktualisieren?
ein "repquota -avug" gibt aus:
web52     +- 11648556 1536000 1537024  5days   50906     0     0


----------



## Till (26. Juni 2012)

Das quotafile und die warnings sind ok, denn "du" erfasst nur Dateien im web Verzeichnis während repquota alle Dateien des Users erfasst. Du musst also entweder das quota erhöhen oder Dateien des Users löschen. Falls Du nicht weißt wo die anderen dateien liegen dann suche sie mit dem find Befehl, der kann auch nach user und Gruppe suchen. Ein gerne übersehener Platz ist /tmp


----------



## major7 (26. Juni 2012)

Hi Till,

wie gesagt existieren sonst keine Dateien deren User/Gruppe die des betroffenen Web sind. Habe bereits das gesamte Filesystem mit find durchsucht mit -user und -group. Die einzigen Dateien befinden sich in /var/www/webX - drum kommt mir seltsam vor, dass das System 11GB Dateigröße meldet obwohl nur 700MB vorhanden sind.

Die vorhin gepostete Zeile "repquota -avug" zeigt eben diese 11GB an oder? Hat sich viell. bei den beiden betroffenen Webs diese Zahl aufgehängt? UNd kann diese Zahl neu generiert werden? Diese Mails (Quota exceeded) werden schon seit mehreren Wochen versendet.


----------



## Till (27. Juni 2012)

Du kannst quota deaktivieren, dann die quota Dataien löschen, quota reinitialisieren und dann wieder anschalten. Schau mal in die perfect server anleitung, dort ist es beschrieben wie man quota aktiviert. Das deaktivieren geht mit quotaoff.


----------



## major7 (23. Juli 2012)

alles klar, das hat geholfen. nachdem ich nachfolgende kommandos ausgeführt habe, stimmen die quota-werte wieder.


quotaoff -a
rm /*quota.group /*quota.user
mount -o remount /
quotacheck -avugm
quotaon -avug


----------

